# Hunter's invisibility shield



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, this is my humor, but guaranteed to have a transparent man! h34r:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have been reading old magicians' books!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Yep! The magicians of old gimmick.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

There is actually a portable hunting blind based on this concept. It is several stiff panels that are mirrored on one side and when they are attached together, they are angled slightly downward so they reflect the ground cover around them. Very high on the cool scale but very low on the practicality scale. They are quite large and would be awkward to transport. They are light enough, just too large to be practical (to me anyway).

I looked into these very extensively and wanted to get them but I like to move around when I am hunting. If I was going to one place and setting up the blind to hunt long term in one place, I would definitely get these. Instead, I like to set up for a bit at one place, still hunt to another, then set up for a bit etc.

Check them out www.ghostblind.com

Sasq.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes. From another forum, I heard these Ghostblind sheds.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

7 years bad luck in the making..hehe. Nice photo


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

There's several videos on YouTube that show how to make a ghost blind.


----------

